# Panasonic targets photographers with 20-inch 4K Windows 8 tablet!



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Jesus that's a big tablet!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll take one, thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunning. Want.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Stunning. Want.


 
LOL! It's a surreal device, almost like someone saw Trigger Happy, looked at their iPad and a light went off.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

I would find this incredibly useful at work. Pen, touch, very high resolution, near as damnit to A3. Luggable.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Isn't that hte one from the W8 advert?

I'd love it but I'd put Jelly Bean on


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

At this stage I'd settle for having the computer in a separate box to try to keep the cost & heat issues down to something semi-sane. But given enough time this sort of thing should be great.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

firky said:


> I'd love it but I'd put Jelly Bean on


 
So you could run dozens of not-tablet-optimised smartphone sized crappy android apps on it simultaneously?


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

Another thing is can you imagine how mucky it is going to get? 10" and 7" can be wiped clean with your cuff in one stroke, that thing would require real elbow grease. Plus if you drop it, it's not going to be as forgiving as a smaller tablet.

Any idea of price, £1k?

Proper piss off your OH with using that in bed


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

They mention architects, which combined with the resolution leads me to expect a price far in excess of 1k.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2013)

firky said:


> Another thing is can you imagine how mucky it is going to get? 10" and 7" can be wiped clean with your cuff in one stroke, that thing would require real elbow grease. Plus if you drop it, it's not going to be as forgiving as a smaller tablet.
> 
> Any idea of price, £1k?
> 
> Proper piss off your OH with using that in bed


 
Innit, lugg that fucker about then spend half an hour wiping it clean.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a giant sneeze trap!



elbows said:


> They mention architects, which combined with the resolution leads me to expect a price far in excess of 1k.


 
The IBM / Lenevo thing was a similar price, about £1,100 I think.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

What IBM/Lenovo thing?

The resolution and the fact its a proper computer spec, along with the niche market is what leads me to expect a price thats way more than what you are suggesting.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Try finding a price for a modern 4k monitor or tv, let alone tablet. This stuff is not going to be affordable for anything but pros for at least a generation or so.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 8, 2013)

If they start mass-producing 4K displays, the cost will come right down. I could do with a pair of 27" 4K displays.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

elbows said:


> What IBM/Lenovo thing?
> 
> The resolution and the fact its a proper computer spec, along with the niche market is what leads me to expect a price thats way more than what you are suggesting.


 
The one KE has posted, it's been on tinternet about a week or so.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

firky said:


> The one KE has posted, it's been on tinternet about a week or so.


 
In that case not taking account of the resolution of this beast is where you are going wrong. I expect it to cost thousands, and its not even clear they will launch this in the form shown as opposed to just showing off what they are starting to be able to do with screens now.

Yes 4Ks screen will one day become sensibly priced, but I dont think this is quite the year for it. Its the year for an expensive start, same with TV's.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

I can think of lots of business uses for a tablet like this and, over time, the price will no doubt come down so us mere mortals can get a sniff of the thing.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, and then I will want one. In the meantime we will just have to drool whilst a tidy profit is extracted from companies that will be able to justify the silly price at this early stage, whatever it may be. Therefore in order not to act like a spoilt child failing to get his way, I will have to pretend not to want one this year.


----------



## Firky (Jan 8, 2013)

If they're robust enough to use as a table that would be great. An interactive coffee table in the living room that you can put cups on, and knock up lines of errr Radio Times. Sold!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah built into to furniture I can see, but lugging this crap around? Not sure that's a mass market proposition.


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering what the hell was going on with the chunky stylus and it seems its using rather different technology to the likes of wacom, and they just did a deal with the Anoto company to use this stuff:

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/panasonic-mobile-devices-to-use-anoto-pattern-pen-input/

Too early to tell but Im not exactly convinced this is the best choice of tech, seems more like something originally designed to track the movement of the pen over paper rather than a screen.


----------

